# Metal carports for firewood storage?



## Wayne02 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello,

I've grown tired of the tarp method for storing firewood and would like to explore other potential options, and was wondering if anyone used those metal carports you can buy in kit form for this task?

I would like:

- Something that is not "permanent" so I am not taxed on the structure. These carports are considered "temporary" as are the 40' shipping containers.

- I would like something that can be disassembled so we can take it with us when we move to our rural place eventually.

- I typically use wood pallets to store the firewood on and am thinking of a system whereby there is two rows of pallets right up against each other for the length of the carport (20' or so). Firewood would be stacked tight on these pallets and access to the firewood would be through both sides of the carport.

- Even though I live in Western WA and one would think snow load would not be a consideration, but that is not necessarily true as my RV carport (chainlink fence pipe structure and tarp) was crushed two years ago by a relatively wet heavy snow we received.

- There is this one I found which is 10x20 but I've not been able to find snow load or wind load ratings yet and it looks kind of wimpy. Lowest cost I've found so far is about $1200 delivered.






- Then there is this style which my in-laws have for their 5th wheel and it is heck for stout, well trussed, and uses a continual bottom rail that is staked to the ground with rebar. The issue with this type is there are so many vertical posts and that bottom rail that access to the firewood from the perimeter of the structure would be a pain. These are also more expensive of course.





Any thoughts on using "temporary" structures like this for firewood storage?

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 9, 2008)

That second one, will handle snow like you wouldn't believe, it usually just slides right off. They are very popular in northern WI for firewood, for all the reasons you stated.

Regarding access, just work from the two open ends, one years worth of wood taking up half the available space depth-wise. Take seasoned wood from one end on the even year, the other on the odd year. They you'll always be one year/season ahead.

You could probably make something very similiar, with wood, and the tin roof, for a very reasonable amount of money.


----------



## Wayne02 (Aug 9, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Regarding access, just work from the two open ends, one years worth of wood taking up half the available space depth-wise. Take seasoned wood from one end on the even year, the other on the odd year. They you'll always be one year/season ahead.


That is a real good idea, I was wondering how to handle the rotation of stock.


----------



## CharlieG (Aug 9, 2008)

I store my wood under the infamous blue tarp stuff. But I was thinking of the gabled metal carport for splitting in harsh weather (sun/snow/rain) and for storage of my splitter. Any one have a setuplike that? And of course some pics  .


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 12, 2008)

I looked into the metal kind with the pitched roof, which would be ideal but was shocked by the price at the local Walmart - something like $800. And this was about 4 years ago. Can't imagine they'd be cheaper elsewhere nearly a half decade later.

My down the street neighbor has one of these set ups for his motorcycle and cordwood. He has good success with it - and more money than me.


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 12, 2008)

*I love mine. \*

18x31 with seven feet wall height. http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/woodshed


----------



## thombat4 (Aug 13, 2008)

I was considering the exact same thing...Northerntool has a large variety of them.


----------



## thombat4 (Aug 13, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> 18x31 with seven feet wall height. http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/woodshed



ericjeeper,

Very cool setup!! What do you use your solar array for just out of curiosity? Was that array very expensive? How much wattage?


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 13, 2008)

woodbooga said:


> I looked into the metal kind with the pitched roof, which would be ideal but was shocked by the price at the local Walmart - something like $800. And this was about 4 years ago. Can't imagine they'd be cheaper elsewhere nearly a half decade later.
> 
> My down the street neighbor has one of these set ups for his motorcycle and cordwood. He has good success with it - and more money than me.



The type in pic #2 is sold around here for $795 installed. Also note that if you you are into asking them most zoning codes now include these portable structures in their list of things to collect permit money for, at least around here. I didnt ask,


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 13, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> The type in pic #2 is sold around here for $795 installed. Also note that if you you are into asking them most zoning codes now include these portable structures in their list of things to collect permit money for, at least around here. I didnt ask,



Wonder what the cost, minus installation, would be. Didn't even give a 2nd though from the $800 sticker shock.

Also, as Butch reckons, it's often easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission. Most small town code offices are (thankfully) understaffed and don't have the time or resources to cruise around looking for violations. Just make sure your across the street neighbor isn't an alternate on the ZBA or some such thing.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 13, 2008)

I used one like the second one pictured for years for my firewood, and it worked great. I kept my splitter under it until the wood pushed it out, and it was nice to be out of the weather when splitting. Sadly, I no longer use it, it has been overtaken for rototillers, garden tractors, and other garden tools as well as a bunch of pine boards that I milled into planks that are awaiting our kitchen remodel to be used for flooring.
Now I am stuck with the blue tarp thing behind the shop


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 13, 2008)

thombat4 said:


> ericjeeper,
> 
> Very cool setup!! What do you use your solar array for just out of curiosity? Was that array very expensive? How much wattage?



The solar panels are for water. used primarily in the off season. No not to expensive. I drove from Central Indiana to southwest Missouri and bought them for just a few hundred dollars each.Plus it was before copper got totally stupid.


----------



## mschoff (Aug 13, 2008)

*carport*

I am getting a carport. it will be a 18'x 21' and it will be installed right over my owb and store wood in also.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 13, 2008)

My vote would also go for #2. The idea about building your own sounds good too. A few treated 4x4s and some tin roofing. You might be able to go bigger and not spend any more money.


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 13, 2008)

kind of a dumb question but where could you get tin roofing? i saw some at home depot but if i remember right it was like $20-30 depending what kind you wanted for a 3x8ft piece. i think im gonna make somethign up out of scrap wood and pretty beefy pallets ive got from work. i just need to settle on my roofing material. hell i may even run a tarp over the roof a couple layers thick, im not sure yet.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Aug 14, 2008)

I was lucky enough to stop by a local hardware store that was going out of business to look at their display model just as the owner was arriving. He called the Carport company and they sold it to me for $ 400 if I removed it. It took 1.5 hours to take it down and 2 hours to put back up once I had the site prepared. I first sprayed termite treatment on the ground, put plastic sheeting and a thin layer of gravel down, then built a wood floor using pressure treated lumber and some rough cut pine that I had. I sprayed the pine floor with an insect treatment and then followed that up with a mixtur of diesel fuel and motor oil just to make sure it really tastes bad to bugs. At first I just used some of the rough cut 1" thick wood on the ends to stack the wood against - but it ended up bowing badly so I placed some 2x6 boards on the ends as well. I have purchased some additional metal and will close the ends in before the wet weather arrives. I am probably going to lap the metal with some space to allow air to flow through. I believe it will hold about 20 chords when stacked to the ceiling. At first I was cutting everything 24" long and putting everything inside the carport for my Woodmaster - but I have started to cut the smaller stuff into 3 foot lengths and it is being stacked outside now and will get a blue tarp cover and will be burned first when the weather is just "cool" - I will have the big stuff for when "cold" arrives.











Knowing that I got a good deal on this one and also knowing that I need to get a whole lot more wood under cover as a result of the utility company clearing the power line right of way on my property (I believe I have about 6 years worth of wood to store) - I put a "Want Ad" on Craiglist looking for a carport. It took about 2 months before I got the right call. A woman was fixing up her old garage and had a 6 year old carport she wanted to sell me. For $ 450 I got another 18x22 carport with 6 foot sides and extra metal on each side to bring the roof down within a couple of feet of the ground. This one is mounted on pressure treated posts set in the ground and is located away from the house and is close to where the wood is located. I will spray the ground for termites, place plastic sheeting on the ground, and then use wood pallets to stack the wood on.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 14, 2008)

husky455rancher said:


> kind of a dumb question but where could you get tin roofing? i saw some at home depot but if i remember right it was like $20-30 depending what kind you wanted for a 3x8ft piece. i think im gonna make somethign up out of scrap wood and pretty beefy pallets ive got from work. i just need to settle on my roofing material. hell i may even run a tarp over the roof a couple layers thick, im not sure yet.



HD & Lowes type stores are the wrong places to look for tin. Around here we have places that tin is all they do. Last I purchased for my woodshed in summer of 2007 I paid $1.60 per linial ft for painted steel that lays 36" or about 1/2 Lowes price at the time. The larger pole building builders also roll thier own steel and you can often purchase from them.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 14, 2008)

husky455rancher said:


> kind of a dumb question but where could you get tin roofing? i saw some at home depot but if i remember right it was like $20-30 depending what kind you wanted for a 3x8ft piece. i think im gonna make somethign up out of scrap wood and pretty beefy pallets ive got from work. i just need to settle on my roofing material. hell i may even run a tarp over the roof a couple layers thick, im not sure yet.



You might try looking in the Yellow Pages under metal roofing or roofing materials. It might be listed under something else though. I know there are a few places that sells it near me. The painted metal roofing is light, easy to put on and lasts a long time. 

If you do use metal roofing you want to know the exact length it will be so you won't have to cut it and it'll save you money.


----------



## leon (Aug 14, 2008)

*wood, wood, and more wood.*



Wayne02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've grown tired of the tarp method for storing firewood and would like to explore other potential options, and was wondering if anyone used those metal carports you can buy in kit form for this task?
> 
> ...



Get thee quickly to the "porta hut" web site and you will be pleasantly surprised by the "porta hut" all metal, clear span, no steel in the way of statcking, sits on 4 by 4 lumber roof sections bolt together with a solid end.

  opcorn: :spam:


----------



## olyman (Aug 14, 2008)

mschoff said:


> I am getting a carport. it will be a 18'x 21' and it will be installed right over my owb and store wood in also.


please dont put it right over the top of your owb--chimney draft and black exhaust problems---serious


----------



## Mister Twister (Aug 14, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> 18x31 with seven feet wall height. http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/woodshed



EricJeeper
Where did you get that one from I like the way it looks? How much do they sell for?


----------



## timanderson (Apr 29, 2009)

I store my firewood under a carport. I got it built by http://www.classiccarports.com/ who have an experience of 30 years in offering carports, walkways, canopies and other metallic structures for commercial property management companies, owners of apartment complexes, commercial/municipal properties, condominiums, townhomes, and multi-family housing developments.


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tim,do you happen to work for that company?


----------



## John D (Apr 29, 2009)

I love my 20x26 w 8ft sides. It is made by American Steel,if you want to look them up. http://www.americansteelinc.com/ 

I have been using mine for storing full length logs,and keeping my SS out of the weather.


----------

